# Needing drivers to convert xps420 Vista to XP



## Rob1960 (Mar 22, 2007)

Can someone tell me a private source from which I could buy the Dell Drivers necessary to convert my new XPS420 

from Vista to XP. Dell insists they are no longer available from them. All suggestions greatly appreciated.

I bought the Dell XPS420 six weeks ago, and have spent countless hours trying to make Vista work for my 

business. Long standing software will not work, and there have been numerous glitches, causing business 

disruptions. I just don't have any more time to spend trying to make it work. Thanks very much. Robert


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Rob1960 !

You can probably find most of the XP drivers on the manufacturer's website of each device that's in your computer, but network and sound drivers can be a pain to find. Could you provide your service tag so we can see your complete system specs ?

An everest report would also help. Click on the posting system specs link in my sig, install everest Home, click on the report button and create a .txt report of all the hardware.

Before you format the drive and install XP make sure you have the backup CD that will allow you to reinstall Vista in case you can't find all the proper drivers for XP.

I'll move your thread to the drivers support section.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 22, 2007)

My Service Tag # is 4FJ0DG1.

All comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

Robert


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell from this Dell Service Tag # precisely what drivers I would need to make the conversion to XP? 
The computer is an XPS420, manufactured in late May and installed with Vista. 




Rob1960 said:


> My Service Tag # is 4FJ0DG1.
> 
> All comments and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Robert


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The Dell specs are pretty cryptic and don't provide the device's brands and models... couldn't find much except that you probably have an nVidia Geforce 8800GT video card.

Anyway, I found this on Dell's support forums, should have all the drivers you need : 
XPS 420 XP Drivers (This is not supported by Dell)

Remember to create or order the Vista backup CD for your model so that you'll be able to reinstall Vista with your OEM product key if needed. Dell will ship the CD's for free if you didn't get them with your computer : https://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form

You'll probably need to wipe the drive with dban before you can format and reinstall with an XP CD, else the vista boot sectors will come in the way. You may also have to put the SATA drivers on a floppy so that you can load them during the installation (when prompted to press F6) if the XP CD can't find your hard drive. Use an XP SP2 or preferably SP3 CD, google for "slipstream SP3" to learn how to create an XP SP3 CD. You can also integrate the SATA drivers (and the other drivers) in the XP CD using nlite : http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Windows-XP-On-SATA-Without-a-Floppy-F6-47807.shtml.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks. This looks like very solid information. I just ran SIW. What information on those reports would be relevent to finding the right drivers?




justpassingby said:


> The Dell specs are pretty cryptic and don't provide the device's brands and models... couldn't find much except that you probably have an nVidia Geforce 8800GT video card.
> 
> Anyway, I found this on Dell's support forums, should have all the drivers you need :
> XPS 420 XP Drivers (This is not supported by Dell)
> ...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Rob1960 said:


> Thanks. This looks like very solid information. I just ran SIW. What information on those reports would be relevent to finding the right drivers?


Brand and model of each installed device : motherboard, network adapter, sound adapter, video card, modem, card reader, bluetooth device, ... I've never used SIW but the Unknown device identifier would probably do a better job at finding those informations.

But all the drivers needed are probably already on the thread on Dell's forums.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/07/09/Microsoft_offers_free_Vista_to_XP_downgrade_help_1.html


----------

